# Comunicacion USB con microcontrolador y Visual Basic 6



## SheckoAlucard (Mar 12, 2012)

Buenas tardes
Necesito ayuda para llevar a cabo una comunicacion entre un microcontrolador (PIC18F4550) por medio de USB, el proceso sera controlado con Visual Basic. Mi proyecto trata acerca de lo siguiente: Mi PIC estara registrando una señal analogica de pH, al llegar al pH deseado, se abriran varias bonbas para llenar un tanque. En Visual Basic quiero poder observar lo que esta sucediendo. Por ejemplo el pH obtenido y cuales bombas son las que estan abiertas. que tal? principalmente busco los codigos utilizados en Visual Basic 6.0 etc.


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola:

Hay un libro con ejemplos por aquí de lo que buscas.






http://www.ra-ma.es/libros/MICROCONTROLADORES-PIC-CON-PROGRAMACION-PBP/27944/978-84-9964-042-6

Un saludo.


----------



## electrobicho (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola, saludos yo e hecho algo parecido, bueno led, pero es algo www.protonbasic.wordpress.com espero te sirva


----------

